# General Electric. The meaning of motor model name?



## Torbjorn (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi

I have a motor from General Electric in my little electric car.
The sign on the motor shows:
GE Motors & Industries
Mod 5BC49JB11.08
HP 3
RPM 3650
Volt 48
Amp 64
Fr 49
Wound AMB 40
Shunt C
Time rating 60 min

I would like to switch it to a faster and more powerful motor and have therefore surch the Internet for information.
It is difficult to find information about the model 5BC49JB1108 but there is information from other similar models.

What does the model name means?

Can anyone tell me how to find a faster motor that fits in the same gearbox?

Maybe I do not have to use a GE-motor?


The car is a small light car from Italy made 2001.
The name is Tasso C1e and it is legal to run it in 28 mph (45 km/h).
The company no longer exist.

Regards

Torbjorn


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Torbjorn said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a motor from General Electric in my little electric car.
> The sign on the motor shows:
> ...


Hi Torb,

I never figured out the GE part # system and if it had any meaning besides some sequential and/or random ID. You do see the #49 in there which is a frame size; about 6 inch dia. I doubt from the part numbers you'd be able to find a direct fit faster (meaning more power also) motor. Add to that, it is shunt wound, likely meaning separately excited (SepEx), so a different motor could have compatibility issues with the controller. You may need to find a motor/controller combination to use. But that size should be similar to golf cart drives and there is a multitude of hopped-up motors and controllers available for that market. I don't know if they would be a mechanical fit to your drive train.

Got a photo or two of the car and motor?

major


----------



## Torbjorn (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for the fast answer.

I have post some fotos of the car and motor.

I hope that someone know if my motor have the same mecanical measurments as another motor from GE.
Then it is maybe possible to find a datasheet and then it is easier to find a replacement motor.

In some document the cars name is Tasso Bingo Elettrica Minicar

Torbjorn


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Torbjorn said:


> Thank you for the fast answer.
> 
> I have post some fotos of the car and motor.
> 
> ...


Cute car. The motor appears more like the GE industrial rather than the golf cart variety. It looks like it has a long frame uses the gear case for the drive end bell. It could be a special design for this car and there may be no ready-made substitute available. To alter the motor may require special machining of shaft and housing of the replacement. And then the replacement motor my require a different controller. And then, if you are using motor power, are the batteries up to the task. More RPM and more power.....Are the gears up to the task? Higher speed and probably more weight....Are the brakes up to it? The frame and springs?

Are your batteries giving you full voltage now? Or are they old and weak? Maybe the cute little car would wake up with a new set of batteries. Lithium would hold up voltage better than old lead acid and be lighter weight, so that would aid in peppiness.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

I could not find your 5BC49JB1108 motor in our G.E. Motor Identification book, but I attached it anyways because it gives a [somewhat] clear description of how General Electric numbers their DC motors.

Although your motor type was not listed, it does list the 5BT series, which is a very popular EV motor. It also gives you some general service and maint. tips which should come in handy in the event your motor ever needs servicing.


----------

